# Sandhill cranes threaten Zephryhills subdivision



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Hurray for the sandhill crane fighting the intrusion of urban sprawl in to the crane's wetland.

Sandhill cranes threaten Zephryhills subdivision 

http://www.wtsp.com/news/news.aspx?storyid=15196

Great News Clip Video
http://www.wtsp.com/video/player.aspx?aid=19014&sid=15196&bw=hi

Zephryhills, Florida - Some people who live in a subdivision in a Pasco County community are finding out feeding sandhill cranes has some expensive consequences.

State fish and wildlife biologists have verified cranes fed by residents have destroyed screened porches, vinyl siding and car door mirrors and finishes.

The birds have caused thousands of dollars damage at nearly a dozen homes in the Oak Run subdivision.

Wildlife biologists say it is illegal to feed sandhill cranes in Florida.

State Wildlife Biologist Diana Lawhorn: 
Honestly, we should not even be able to approach this bird that closely, they should be across the other side of the water. The fact they have no fear of us and hes just sitting there pecking at the sign definitely concludes that hes used to people, hes lost his fear, hes definitely being fed and thats how theyre being aggressive.

Homeowner Linda Mann says a sandhill crane has pecked at her screens and car mirrors.

Homeowner Linda Mann: 
Its frustrating. If they could relocate the birds, if the state could do that, that would be very nice. But I understand theyll just come right back. 

State studies show relocated cranes usually do return, but their aggressive behavior usually stops after nesting season ends in the Fall. 

Lawhorn says residents can protect their property by putting stakes and fishing line near their windows, and parking their cars in a garage or using a car cover to reduce reflections.

Its illegal to harass or injure sandhill cranes, punishable by a $5,000 fine and/or five years in prison.


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

:lol: Its only funny because its not my house


----------

